# Topics > Books >  "Human + Machine: Reimagining Work in the Age of AI Hardcover", , 2018

## Airicist

"Human + Machine: Reimagining Work in the Age of AI Hardcover"

by Paul R. Daugherty, H. James Wilson
March 20, 2018

----------

